# Can you play lotto if on a 457?



## emmafaye (Dec 19, 2010)

Very strange question, I know, but I'm sitting here with hubby and we are discussing whether you can play and claim any prizes by playing the tatts lotto, if you are in Australia on a 457?

The reason I ask is because you will be in Australia on a temporary visa, and therefore you are not a resident of Australia....obviously a small win that you pick up from the shop wont get noticed, but I'm talking about if you win a *substantial* amount, would you be able to claim it?

Just a little ponder thats all......


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you do a search in google.com.au for lotto try reading through the terms and conditions - that may tell you. 

I've never bought a lotto ticket here so I've no idea of the procedure anyway. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## JumboRem (Aug 9, 2011)

I am pretty sure you can as long as you have an Australian Bank account.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Check out no.6 'Registration' of the Terms and Conditions. No mention of having to be on a PR/temp visa.


Dolly


----------

